
My smartphone as a shortcut helper - mathieupassenau
http://www.mathieupassenaud.fr/my-smartphone-as-a-shortcut-helper/
======
Skunkleton
For me, the issue with the Touch Bar, and with this software is that it misses
the reason I want shortcuts in the first place. I don't want another screen
with shifting context, I want to rely on muscle memory to execute a task
_without_ UI context. I want to interact with graphical context using my main
display (touch or otherwise), and I don't want to use a smaller less flexible
display for this task.

That said it is a neat technical achievement, and I applaud any effort to
improve the HMI.

~~~
casparz
Exactly. What I'd like to have is a tool that analyzes what I do, and reminds
me what shortcuts I can use to be more efficient. It would be awesome to have
that on my smartphone screen like the solution on display here.

~~~
marcosdumay
I would be very happy just to have the shortcut written on the right of the
menu option like is was when interfaces were still sane.

But yes, I would like that assistant too.

~~~
sengork
This is to some extend implemented in Samsung's screen edge feature found on
phones with curved screens (although it is not context aware by default):

[http://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00047881/](http://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00047881/)

------
atestu
This is something that Alfred has implemented quite well
[https://www.alfredapp.com/remote/](https://www.alfredapp.com/remote/)

~~~
graeme
What do you use it for? I use Alfred, but haven't delved deeply enough into
workflows. I just find it better than spotlight for the default use case.

But I am very interesting to know what I might be missing.

~~~
atestu
I use Alfred as a Spotlight replacement and as a clipboard history manager
mostly. I don't use remote because I haven't delved deeply into it like you
said. It's one of those "one of these weekends when I have time" and I've been
telling myself this for years at this point.

------
gcb0
would love for mature projects to get more attention on this:
[https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect#What_is_KDE_Connect.3F](https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect#What_is_KDE_Connect.3F)

kde connectg has the network and permissions almost figured out (and works
with gnome and other wms too)

but it is lacking almost everything yet. there is a clipboard sync module, but
not a simple text share, for example.

~~~
troyvit
Yeah I read this article and it seems like this should be the future of
KDEConnect. It has controls for multimedia but these shortcuts would be fun.

Side note, I listen to music on my laptop a lot. All the sudden the music
would stop, I'd say, "Damn wifi." Then half a second later my phone would ring
and I'd have a conversation. When I hung up the phone music started again.
This happened probably 5 times before I realized KDEConnect was pausing the
music (and movies) when my phone rang and resuming them when I was done. Tons
of potential with this app. Wish I knew how to program.

[https://cgit.kde.org/kdeconnect-kde.git](https://cgit.kde.org/kdeconnect-
kde.git)

------
ortusdux
Is there an advantage to this over Unified Remote?

[https://www.unifiedremote.com/](https://www.unifiedremote.com/)

~~~
devopsproject
unified remote seems to focus on media and media driven commands. This can be
configured to work with any program.

------
hauget
I love this concept. Anyone know of software (other than Dragon) that does
this with voice recognition? I could see myself using context aware voice
commands in my day to day! I remember seeing some talks a few years back about
a guy who used the Dragon API and Python to exclusively do programming due to
his carpel tunnel's being very bad.

EDIT: programmer's name is Tavis Rudd
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SkdfdXWYaI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SkdfdXWYaI)

------
apostacy
It looks like it uses Windows. I made something like this a long time ago in
bash, for Linux. It used a vncserver to drive the phone auxiliary display. The
wonderful thing about the Linux desktop is how flexible it is.

Especially when you use things like Xinerama and Synergy to connect the
different desktops.

------
sbr464
Check out [https://www.quadro.me](https://www.quadro.me)

------
hakcermani
Cool idea and an implementation too! Might be the direction Apple could be
headed, the touch bar could go away and merge with the trackpad. A track
screen which can handle both taps, clicks and have a visual display.

------
ZenoArrow
Does anyone else remember the keyboard overlays that were used in the 80s and
90s to help users remember keyboard shortcuts? That's what this idea reminded
me of.

------
arnoooooo
XMouse is a free app for Android that can be used for this. You can configure
buttons that run arbitrary commands over SSH.

------
jlebrech
or use something like this [http://www.roccat.org/en-RO/Products/Gaming-
Software/Power-G...](http://www.roccat.org/en-RO/Products/Gaming-
Software/Power-Grid/Home/)

------
kukkukb
This looks like it could be a great add-ion to Synergy

------
nkg
i love this idea

------
mnm1
So they just reinvented the toolbar on a smartphone screen. That's nice and
all but the reason for the shortcuts in the first place was to not have to
click the toolbar and use the keyboard, developing muscle memory and
eventually not needing the cheat sheet. Like the mac touchbar, this is aimed
at the casual user, not at power users.

